# winter tires and rims



## huntb21 (May 8, 2020)

Anybody have an idea if 2016 rims fit a 2018. i just picked up a used 2018 cruze diesel hatchback and am searching for used winters and rims just looking to see if they fit before i pull the trigger tomorrow on the used ones.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes.

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's 

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


----------



## huntb21 (May 8, 2020)

thanks so much i hear the tire sensors may be a differnt frequency?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, the tire sensors are possible to be incompatible.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

huntb21 said:


> thanks so much i hear the tire sensors may be a differnt frequency?


Type of *TPMS frequency*:
315 MHz (2011-2015, 2016 limited edition) 433 MHz (2016-2019)


----------

